# Rapido 9048DF Leaking side lockers



## boneymoroney (May 12, 2011)

I recently bought a 2007/8 Rapido 9048DF which has side lockers whose doors swing up. While driving in recent heavy rain both lockers let in a fair amount of water, presumably because the doors are not seating against the rubber seals. Has anyone else encountered this problem and are there any simple solutions. TonyH


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Tony

Yes; experienced the same problem after first drive in heavy rain a few weeks after buying our Rapido 9048 at the end of 2007. Having sailed racing dinghies and yachts for many years the issue of sealing hatch covers to be water-tight was not a new one. So a visit to my local chandlery (we live close to the Suffolk coast) was my first step. They sold rubber sealing strips in different thicknesses for sealing hatch covers on boats, with one side of the strip being self adhesive. The one I went for was 6mm thick and 15mm wide and I needed just under 3 metres for each locker.
The sealing strip is stuck to the inside of the hatch cover so that it butts up against the existing rubber seal on the locker frame. It has been there for nearly 4 years and never let water in.
Total cost was under £10 I think; a vast saving on what it would have cost me in diesel to go all the way back to the dealer.
If you do not have a decent yachts chandler near you I'm not sure where to suggest as a supplier; perhaps a firm doing car/caravan body repairs, or e-bay?
I hope you manage to sort it.

Colin


----------



## boneymoroney (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Colin. Will give it a try! TonyH


----------



## Devonsenior (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Tony,

Did you try the extrea seals as Colin suggested and, if so, did they solve the problem.

We have a Rapido 9092 DF with the same problem.

Thanks.


----------



## boneymoroney (May 12, 2011)

Hi Devonsenior

Yes, I tried using what Colin suggested - 6 mm neoprene self adhesive hatch seal tape - which I bought on line from a Chandlers in Nailsworth. I used two 3 metre rolls at a cost of £17.35 inc postage. To date I have not had any leaks. Good luck.

TonyH


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry have only just come across this post, we had the same problem and I managed to cure it by simple adjustment of the hinges and catches, cleaning the seals with some silicone spray will help too.
Chris


----------

